# World War Z: Live-Stream zur Deutschlandpremiere des Zombiefilms mit Brad Pitt



## MaxFalkenstern (4. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *World War Z: Live-Stream zur Deutschlandpremiere des Zombiefilms mit Brad Pitt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: World War Z: Live-Stream zur Deutschlandpremiere des Zombiefilms mit Brad Pitt


----------



## Emke (4. Juni 2013)

Alle im Zombiewahn oO schön langsam wird es langweilig...


----------



## baiR (4. Juni 2013)

Emke schrieb:


> Alle im Zombiewahn oO schön langsam wird es langweilig...


 
Diese Sätze bringen immer nur Leute die generell noch nie etwas mit dem Zombiegenre anfangen konnten. Es gibt mittlerweile wirklich eine menge Spiele in denen es Zombies gibt aber die guten kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Bei den Filmen sieht es noch schlechter aus. Außer Dawn of the Dead (2004) und 28 Days/Weeks Later fallen mir keine guten Zombiefilme ein. Da wäre noch die geniale Serie The Walking Dead aber das war dann auch schon alles.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt auf den Film. Ich finde nur doof, dass diese Zombies so übermenschliche Kraft zu haben scheinen. Zombies wie sie in Dawn of the Dead (2004) dargestellt werden, finde ich viel cooler.


----------



## Fireball8 (4. Juni 2013)

Finde den/die Trailer irgendwie schon viel zu übertrieben für 'nen Zombiefilm. Keine Ahnung, aber Zombies sind für mich nunmal eher die (meist) lahmen Kröten, vor denen du eigentlich locker wegrennen kannst, die dich dann aber irgendwie doch immer einholen  
Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der Film aber auch garnicht so schlecht und ich bin einfach nur zu eingefahren in meinen eigenen Wünschen/Vorstellungen^^


----------



## BiJay (4. Juni 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Finde den/die Trailer irgendwie schon viel zu übertrieben für 'nen Zombiefilm. Keine Ahnung, aber Zombies sind für mich nunmal eher die (meist) lahmen Kröten, vor denen du eigentlich locker wegrennen kannst, die dich dann aber irgendwie doch immer einholen
> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der Film aber auch garnicht so schlecht und ich bin einfach nur zu eingefahren in meinen eigenen Wünschen/Vorstellungen^^


 Sind eben Zoombies.


----------



## Sansana (4. Juni 2013)

Zombies sind deswegen so beliebt weil man mit ihnen alles machen kann. Wenn der gute Hauptcharakter im Film oder Spiel ein kleines Zombiemädchen das Hirn rausballert mit ner 44er freuen sich alle. Schiesst du aber ein Menschliches Mädchen die Birne weg kommen wieder dies Leute aus den Löchern gekrochen die das als Unhygienisch betrachten und fordern sowas geschmackloses zu unterlassen.

Deswegen sind Zombies eine tolle Erfindung 


Und den Film werde ich mir selbstverständlich angucken, schlechten Eindruck macht der bisher jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Fireball8 (4. Juni 2013)

Sansana schrieb:


> Zombies sind deswegen so beliebt weil man mit ihnen alles machen kann. Wenn der gute Hauptcharakter im Film oder Spiel ein kleines Zombiemädchen das Hirn rausballert mit ner 44er freuen sich alle. Schiesst du aber ein Menschliches Mädchen die Birne weg kommen wieder dies Leute aus den Löchern gekrochen die das als Unhygienisch betrachten und fordern sowas geschmackloses zu unterlassen.



Also wer sich da freut......finde es irgendwie so oder so immer mackaber, wenn auf Kinder geschossen wird. Da zieht sich bei mir meist alles zusammen, egal ob nun ein Zombie oder nicht^^ Aber ja, 'ne coole Erfindung sind sie trotzdem!


----------



## badtoyz (4. Juni 2013)

Zombies sind deswegen so beliebt weil man mit ihnen alles machen kann. Wenn der gute Hauptcharakter im Film oder Spiel ein kleines Zombiemädchen das Hirn rausballert mit ner 44er.....

Hat da jemand walking dead gesehen?


----------



## baiR (4. Juni 2013)

Sansana schrieb:


> Zombies sind deswegen so beliebt weil man mit ihnen alles machen kann. Wenn der gute Hauptcharakter im Film oder Spiel ein kleines Zombiemädchen das Hirn rausballert mit ner 44er freuen sich alle. Schiesst du aber ein Menschliches Mädchen die Birne weg kommen wieder dies Leute aus den Löchern gekrochen die das als Unhygienisch betrachten und fordern sowas geschmackloses zu unterlassen.


 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Zombiefan. Früher kannte ich nichts gruseligeres als Zombies. Heute liebe ich die Zombiefilme, Spiele usw. Schon irgendwie eigenartig. Es liegt aber mitunter an der Post Apokalypse die mit diesem Genre in der Regel einhergeht. Ich mag diese stillen aber bedrohlichen Kulissen in Filmen und Videospielen einfach.
In Videospielen kann man aber in keinem Spiel Zombiekinder töten. Nur in Silent Hill gab es in der ungeschnittenen Fassung Monster die kleinen Kindern ähnlich sahen.

Aber was hat das ganze mit Hygiene zutun?  Oder meinst du vielleicht unethisch anstatt unhygienisch? 
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass es auch nicht ethisch korrekt ist, sich von Zombies anknabbern zu lassen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2013)

naja, Zombies waren früher noch interesant, heute werden die oft nur noch als Menschensugorat verwendet um Dinge damit zu machen, die man mit den menschlichen Figuren nicht ungestraft machen könnte
Ich denke in den nächsten zwei Jahren könnte das aber Kippen


----------



## baiR (4. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Zombies waren früher noch interesant, heute werden die oft nur noch als Menschensugorat verwendet um Dinge damit zu machen, die man mit den menschlichen Figuren nicht ungestraft machen könnte
> Ich denke in den nächsten zwei Jahren könnte das aber Kippen


 
Es gibt weiß Gott wie viele andere Filme in denen es härter zugeht als in jedem Zombiefilm. Je näher die Gewalt am Realismus kommt umso härter wirkt sie auf einen. Zombies sind aber etwas eher unrealistischeres. In jedem Sawfilm sieht man wie real dargestellte Menschen auf qualvolle Weise abgeschlachtet werden und das ist ein Markenzeichen dieser Filmreihe und dort gibt es keine Zombies. Es gibt aber sehr viele Filme deren Ausschnitte ich gut und gerne vergesse. Es fallen mir jetzt keine konkreten Beispiele ein aber es gibt Filme die hinterlassen bei einen so einen bleibenden Eindruck, dass einen nach diesen Filmen etwas übel ist. Die Zombies als Mittel zum Darstellen von tabuisierter Gewalt gegen Menschen zu sehen finde ich in Anbetracht von Filmen wie Dawn of the Dead (2004), The Walking Dead und 28 Day/Weeks Later falsch.


----------



## Datamind (5. Juni 2013)

Bereit für eine Verschwörungstheorie ^^

Die Propaganda hinter World War Z


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

ich will dieses Video garnicht anklicken ... 
Das wird doch bestimmt so ein Quatsch sein wie mit der Mondlandung oder das bei Heften gute Wertungen nur dann vergeben werden wenn auch Werbung geschaltet wird
Da meint wer ultraschlau zu sein und so aus einer kleinen Anomalie herraus was ganz großem auf der Spur zu sein, übersieht aber im Übertragenen den Wald an harten Fakten, wie das man genau orten kann wo ein Raumschiff sendet und das die Soviets diese Möglichkeit hatten oder das wenn man Dinge anstupst sie wackeln und wenn man Fahnenmasten anstupst sieht das wackeln mit Fantasie aus wie wehen oder dem Punkt das Spiele die Werbung schalten wohl auch gute Wertungen bekommen sowie auch die Titel, wo behauptet wird es wäre geschmiert worden, nirgends irgendwo mal mit einer Werbeanzeige aufgefallen sind

Wenn wäre ein Video zu After Earth ganz interesant, das dem Laien aufzeigt, was da wieder für eine perfide Scientologie-Botschaft dahinter steckt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Bereit für eine Verschwörungstheorie ^^
> 
> Die Propaganda hinter World War Z


 
Was für ein geistiger Dünnpfiff, aber sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Sheggo (5. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Da meint wer ultraschlau zu sein und so aus einer kleinen Anomalie herraus was ganz großem auf der Spur zu sein, übersieht aber im Übertragenen den Wald an harten Fakten, wie das man genau orten kann wo ein Raumschiff sendet und das die Soviets diese Möglichkeit hatten oder das wenn man Dinge anstupst sie wackeln und wenn man Fahnenmasten anstupst sieht das wackeln mit Fantasie aus wie wehen oder dem Punkt das Spiele die Werbung schalten wohl auch gute Wertungen bekommen sowie auch die Titel, wo behauptet wird es wäre geschmiert worden, nirgends irgendwo mal mit einer Werbeanzeige aufgefallen sind


  
verstehe ich nicht...

werde mir den Film wohl bestimmt irgendwann mal angucken, aber vermutlich nicht direkt im Kino. für mich müssen Zombies auch langsam sein; und viele! das ist für auch der größte Kritikpunkt an DayZ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht...
> 
> werde mir den Film wohl bestimmt irgendwann mal angucken, aber vermutlich nicht direkt im Kino. für mich müssen Zombies auch langsam sein; und viele! das ist für auch der größte Kritikpunkt an DayZ...


 Dazu kommt noch, dass der Film in den USA ein PG13-Rating bekommen hat. Das riecht nach ner entschäften Version.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (5. Juni 2013)

Haha, ich sag nur Dead Space 2.
DIe Baby-Viecher. Die sie in Teil 3 ja zu Hunden gemacht haben...

Die Stelle, in der eine (scheinbar geisteskranke?) Mutter so n Teil in die Arme nimmt und es dann platzt...das war schon makaber, aber einprägsam.


----------



## Datamind (5. Juni 2013)

@Enisra


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was für ein geistiger Dünnpfiff, aber sehr unterhaltsam



Der hat eine tolle Phantasie, das haben die anderen aber auch  den Beitrag sollte man natürlich distanziert betrachten, hier geht es nämlich wieder um das Thema "Angst" der Menschen mit dem sich ausgiebig beschäftigt wird. Zu welchem Zweck auch immer, meist ist es kein guter. Wie auch immer, ich will es auch nicht weiter ergründen, hätte hätte Fahrradkette... trotzdem funny und denkt dran, ihr seid der Widerstand


----------

